# Most Romantic Music Video EVER!!!!



## StereoXGirl (Dec 10, 2006)

:lovelovee: LOL.

I swear, if I ever get married...this song WILL be played at my reception! I love the video too...very _Great Expectations_-esque only with a happy ending.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





_*Lyrics:*_

_We watch the season_

_Pull up its own stakes_

_And catch the last weekend_

_Of the last week_

_Before the gold and the glimmer have been replaced_

_Another sun soaked season fades away_

_You have stolen my heart_

_You have stolen my heart_

_Invitation only_

_Grand farewells_

_Crash the best one_

_Of the best ones_

_Clear liquor and cloudy eyed_

_Too early to say goodnight_

_And from the ballroom floor_

_We are in celebration_

_One good stretch before our hibernation_

_Our dreams assured and we all_

_Will sleep well_

_Sleep well_

_Watch you spin around_

_In your highest heels_

_You are the best one_

_Of the best ones_

_And we_

_All_

_Look_

_Like_

_We_

_Feel_

_You have stolen my heart_

Feel free to share any other romantic songs you guys/girls love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hushabye (Dec 10, 2006)

i agree!! I love DC and i love this song!!

ETA: I just watched it and this version is faster than the one i have. i prefer the slower one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lynnda (Dec 10, 2006)

I like it!!!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 10, 2006)

sweet, thanks for posting the video &amp; lyrics.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 10, 2006)

sweet

my fiance wants this one on our wedding day

Queen Love of my Life

Love of my life,

You hurt me,

You broken my heart,

Now you leave me

Love of my life can't you see,

Bring it back bring it back,

Don't take it away from me,

Because you don't know what it means to me

Love of my life don't leave me,

You've stolen my love you now desert me,

Love of my life can't you see,

Bring it back bring it back,

Don't take it away from me,

Because you don't know what it means to me

You will remember when this is blown over,

And everything's all by the way,

When I grow older,

I will be there at your side,

To remind how I still love you

I still love you

I still love you

Hurry back hurry back,

Don't take it away from me,

Because you don't know what it means to me

Love of my life,

Love of my life


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, this one is the one on the "Stolen" single (as opposed to _Dusk and Summer_). I know what you mean, though about liking the album version better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for sharing, Mintesa!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Dec 10, 2006)

oh i love this one... makes me cry...

oh oh, im gonna post more and more sorry


----------



## SumtingSweet (Dec 10, 2006)

I'll Be

Edwin McCain

The strands in your eyes that color them wonderful

Stop me and steal my breath

Emeralds from mountains thrust toward the sky

Never revealing their depth

Tell me that we belong together

Dress it up with the trappings of love

I'll be captivated

I'll hang from your lips

Instead of the gallows of heartache that hang from above

Chorus:

I'll be your crying shoulder

I'll be your love suicide

and I'll be better when I'm older

I'll be the greatest fan of your life

Rain falls angry on the tin roof

As we lie awake in my bed

You're my survival, you're my living proof

My love is alive not dead

Tell me that we belong together

Dress it up with the trappings of love

I'll be captivated I'll hang from your lips

Instead of the gallows of heartache, that hang from above

Repeat Chorus

I've been dropped out, burned up, fought my way back from the dead

Tuned in, turned on, Remembered the things that you said

Repeat Chorus

Romantic overload!!! I first heard "I'll Be" when I was 10 or 11...still love it! The DC and Queen songs are beautiful too...I never heard them before and I just downloaded them. Ya'll got me feeling all emotional and stuff:rotfl:


----------



## mintesa (Dec 10, 2006)

nice video, yeah romantic overload mauahhaha. but i realized the songs i like are always sad...

here is another one

itchy palms by Hera, i love it

Itchy palms... aching hands, 

scratch for the longing,

the longing to leave here tonight.

I met him here, found myself

hiding inside,

he's just like the mirror - of me..

But I have to got away...

fly into the blue...

can I cry all of me through the earth

- so the tears get to you...

Itchy palms, just like him,

I know that he'll follow,

now that he knows we exist

Not alone, not a pair,

we're just like each other,

but placed on the opposite sides

of the world, why so far,

it's not for the better,

now that we know we exist...

But I have to go away...

fly into the blue...

can I cry all of me through the earth

- so the tears get to you....

*You touch like me, I touch like you, *

but we don't touch each other,

we know that's the right thing to do...

Itchy palms, we're insane,

playing with fire,

with nothing to lose or to gain...

But I have to go away...

fly into the blue...

can I cry all of me through the earth

-so the tears get to you....

itchy palms...

_read the bold lyrics its sooo romantic or sad, im sad romantic sorry_


----------



## pieced (Dec 10, 2006)

I couldn't open the video, but this is a great wedding dance song: YouTube - lifehouseÃ£â‚¬Å you&amp;meÃ£â‚¬â€¹

YouTube - Goo Goo Dolls-Iris I know people who played this song for wedding for that dance...


----------



## mintesa (Dec 10, 2006)

I LOVE IRIS, i was about to post it :vogel: wooohoooo.


----------



## LVA (Dec 10, 2006)

i can't get the video to open, but i realli wanna see it


----------



## SumtingSweet (Dec 11, 2006)

I love both of these songs!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, I absolutely love The Phantom of the Opera movie, movie soundtrack, and broadway musical! lol, I know the songs by heart but I "All of ask of you" is a really nice romantic song ^^

Clip is a bit long, but if you like musicals and/or phantom of the opera you'll love this clip.

Phantom of the Opera- All of Ask of you

YouTube - Phantom Of The Opera - All I Ask Of You

Another one of my fav song is Enya's "only time" that she sang on the Sweet November sdtrack. Omg, i balled my eyes out in that movie when Charlize Theron leaves Keanu Reeves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Enya- Only Time

YouTube - Enya Sweet November Video Song


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 11, 2006)

Yay! I had totally forgotten about some of those songs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keep 'em coming, girls!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's the You Tube version of "Stolen" for the girls that couldn't view it:


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Ya'll are gonna make me cry! We didn't dance at our wedding... How sad is that?! John still owes me that dance though!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 20, 2006)

This is the song that will be played at my wedding (which will hopefully happen very soon!) I love this video! It reminds me of the '40s, which is one of my favorite eras.

Another good wedding song is Come What May from the Moulin Rouge movie. My brother used that in his wedding.


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 20, 2006)

This is one of my favorites - Bon Jovi's "This Ain't A Love Song". The video is a little mini-drama movie in itself.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 21, 2006)

That is romantic :inlove:


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 21, 2006)

dont have the video, but.....Led Zeppelin's song *Thank You:*

Lyrics:

If the sun refused to shine, I would still be loving you.

When mountains crumble to the sea, there will still be you and me.

Kind of woman, I give you my all; Kind of woman, nothing more.

Little drops of rain whisper of the pain, tears of love lost in the days gone by.

My love is strong, with you there is no wrong,

together we shall go until we die. My, my, my,

inspiration is what you are to me, inspiration, look... see.

And so today, my world it smiles, your hand in mine, we walk the miles,

And thanks to you it will be done, for you to me are the only one.

Happiness, no more be sad, happiness....I'm glad.

If the sun refused to shine, I would still be loving you

Mountains crumble to the sea, there will still be you and me.


----------



## normano04 (Dec 25, 2006)

awwww that is so cute. I looooooooove Dashboard Confessional!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm soo loving this thread! lol.

I love your videos, girls! And AnnaBelle, I love Moulin Rouge as well! Great songs!

I found another one: Snow Patrol "Chasing Cars"...It's so hard not to cry! lol.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 26, 2006)

i love moulin rouge and snow patrol too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have this song as a ringtone on my phone for my fiance. So everytime he calls me my phone goes "you have stolen my heart...." it's so cute! I love DC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charish (Dec 27, 2006)

how do you show the videos from u tube?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm not very good at explaining, so here's a link. Hopefully that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charish (Dec 28, 2006)

YouTube - Tracy Byrd - Keeper Of The Stars

hey thanks, this is the one i wanted played at out wedding, but it ended being a shotgun wedding and short notice.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 28, 2006)

Lemme be the odd ball of the group. This song is not necessarily the most romantic, but the video is. Well - it's meaning. Sigur Ros- vidrar vel til loftarasa. Pretty long/slow, but watch it. I think its very beautiful:

But Mariah Carey's My All is good too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Dec 28, 2006)

oh i love this one too!!!! almost forgot. watching it again now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i just watched it. its soooo sad *tears.


----------



## charish (Dec 28, 2006)

yes, that's one of my favorite songs and videos from her, she looks so pretty in it too.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 29, 2006)

so sad :icon_cry:

Lyrics to *Hinder Lips Of An Angel*

Honey why you calling me so late

It's kinda hard to talk right now

Honey why you crying is everything okay

I gotta whisper cause I can't be too loud

Well, my girl's in the next room

Sometimes I wish she was you

I guess we never really moved on

It's really good to hear your voice saying my name

It sounds so sweet

Coming from the lips of an angel

Hearing those words it makes me weak

And I never wanna say goodbye

But girl you make it hard to be faithful

With the lips of an angel

It's funny that you're calling me tonight

And yes I've dreamt of you too

And does he know you're talking to me

Will it start a fight

No I don't think she has a clue

Well my girl's in the next room

Sometimes I wish she was you

I guess we never really moved on

It's really good to hear your voice saying my name

It sounds so sweet

Coming from the lips of an angel

Hearing those words it makes me weak

And I never wanna say goodbye

But girl you make it hard to be faithful

With the lips of an angel

It's really good to hear your voice saying my name

It sounds so sweet

Coming from the lips of an angel

Hearing those words it makes me weak

And I never wanna say goodbye

But girl you make it hard to be faithful

With the lips of an angel

(And I never wanna say goodbye)

But girl you make it hard to be faithful

With the lips of an angel

Honey why you calling me so late

and more...

2 toni braxtons

unbreak my hear

how could an angel break my heart

and more more

angels Robbie Williams

THIS ONE MAKES ME CRY by the song alone, just close your eyes and listen and enjoy

I Grieve by Peter Gabriel


----------



## charish (Dec 29, 2006)

those are some good songs.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, Mintesa! You're on a roll! lol. Thanks for sharing all of those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Dec 30, 2006)

i loooveee, looovee looooveee,

the songgg

This Is For Keeps-The Spill Canvas

The streets are dark, my pulse is flat-lined

as I'm running to you

You sit completely unaware of what I'm about to do

The air is thick with tension much like when we are together

My fangs are aching as I'm pondering about you and I forever

As I round your corner

I am nervous that you won't be my lover

I knock three times and hope that my pale complexion won't blow

my cover

You answer the door with your innocent face

Would you like to leave this human race, tonight?

Eternity will never be enough for me

and eternally will live our infallible love

My brain is pumping an unusual secretion of lust

Your eyes are softer now

and your chin, it drips a bloody color of rust

I am raising up the stakes of this round, I am playing for

keeps

Oh, would you like to leave this human race, tonight?

Eternity will never be enough for me

and eternally will live our infallible love

Follow me into the sea

We'll drown together and immortalize you and me

Leave behind this lonely town

We're both better than this, it's not worth being down

Eternity will never be enough for me

and eternally will live our infallible love

Follow me into the sea

We'll drown together and immortalize you and me

Leave behind this lonely town (eternally)

We're both better than this, it's not worth being down

(eternally)

and just about any michael buble song!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for contributing! Feel free to add more as you think of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's another one: *Jack's Mannequin "Dark Blue". *I'm just glad Andrew McMahon's cancer is in remission!

I love the song, but the video's kind of odd. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Jan 18, 2007)

more more...

goodbye my lover

whered you go


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

Those are great, mintesa! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

